# Welding Table set-up and Fit "Certiflat"



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello,
I finally got around to putting together my 24" X 36" Certiflat, welding table with the optional legs and locking castors.
Web site https://weldtables.com/
The fit and finish is very good IMHO. If you have not seen this product they put together a very versatile platform with lots of mounting options to hold your irregular work to be welded.
This is also a great time to use my TIG welder.
I'll post a few pics as I put this together over the next couple days. So far, I am very satisfied.
Is this the right place to post this??


----------



## brino (Jun 1, 2018)

"watching" Thanks for sharing it!
-brino


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 1, 2018)

Awesome welding table


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jun 1, 2018)

OK, got the table tacked to flip it over. No light through the slats. Perfectly flat!
Tomorrow I'll finish welding the table, grind/file off the TIG beads and move on to the legs.
The table supports/stiffners, have little fingers that come up through the table to be welded to the table.
Awesome design. This table will be very straight, square, flat and strong!
I did not mention, I was going to make a table, this kit was less than $500 delivered. I would pay more for materials and it would not have been this good.


----------



## jcp (Jun 2, 2018)

Good looking product! I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 2, 2018)

Mostly done.
It's fun to put together a pre-fab of such high quality. Welding it together was good practice for me. I have a Miller Diversion 180. Perfect TIG for this project.
Very strong, straight, square and versatile.
See pics please.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 4, 2018)

All done. Painted and added a shelf on the bottom. I will make up a jig to hang an angle grinder and maybe a vise. Not sure yet. I used it roll outside to dress my grinder. You know the mess that makes. better outside. Castors came in the kit.


----------



## dlane (Jun 4, 2018)

Don’t catch your shelf on fire , might want to cover it with sheet metal. Molten metal falls down.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 4, 2018)

dlane said:


> Don’t catch your shelf on fire , might want to cover it with sheet metal. Molten metal falls down.



Yeah but it's a TIG table. TIG welding doesn't splatter. I'm not convinced I like the wood shelf. I may change it to metal/wire mesh like the shelving you see at Lowes. The wood is just sitting there, no fastners.
The holes allow for all kinds of mounting fixture/clamping options.
I'll be careful.


----------



## jbolt (Jun 8, 2018)

Janderso, How rigid is the table top once assembled? I have been looking at these as a potential top for a welding table but with folding legs since I do not have space for a dedicated table. I have no doubt I could do it with one of their fab tables which look awesome but at twice the cost and weight I'm not sure I can justify it.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 8, 2018)

I think it's very rigid. They use 3/16 steel. You then tack weld during the build process. once you are sure the cross supports are flat with no light coming through between the table and the supports you finish welding it. 
The 2" straps are laser cut, they have little fingers that come up through holes in the table. You weld these to the table and flap grind the filler nice and flat.
I am very impressed with the build quality. Did you watch the video?
The leg kit is made the same way, it has 2 slits in the legs that fit over the table supports so you get plenty of welding joints and the leg cross supports fit into pre-cut notches that weld up good and square/strong!


----------



## Aukai (Jun 9, 2018)

I had a tray made for my table to catch swarf, and MIG splatter. I will have to drop the tray sliders they are too high in the picture. I have to move it to use the fixture holes, but it is working.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 9, 2018)

I’ll say it’s working.
I have been thinking of adding a tray and another shelf.
One thing I like about the table is the working height.
I find most tables to be too low.
I’m 6 feet. Doing dishes and working over a low table, lathe kills my back.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 9, 2019)

Janderso said:


> I’ll say it’s working.
> I have been thinking of adding a tray and another shelf.
> One thing I like about the table is the working height.
> I find most tables to be too low.
> I’m 6 feet. Doing dishes and working over a low table, lathe kills my back.



I am on the fence right now. I am considering the 36 x 48. I almost exclusively tig weld. I want to be able to sit and use the foot pedal. So I'm thinkint the leg set makes the table to high. Also I would have to omit the front stretcher so I could pull a seat up to the table and comfortably have my legs under it.   

Any thoughts? 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## jbolt (May 9, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I am on the fence right now. I am considering the 36 x 48. I almost exclusively tig weld. I want to be able to sit and use the foot pedal. So I'm thinkint the leg set makes the table to high. Also I would have to omit the front stretcher so I could pull a seat up to the table and comfortably have my legs under it.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I built folding legs for mine. No front bar. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/folding-welding-table.70996/


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 9, 2019)

jbolt said:


> I built folding legs for mine. No front bar. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/folding-welding-table.70996/


I saw that, You did a fantastic job. How are you liking it? 

Since posting earlier I pulled the trigger. Got an email from them because I had everything in the cart. They took an additional $60 off.I couldnt say no.


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2019)

A little labor intensive, but satisfying to build. I have added a 4 plug drop box,a light stand with an LED light, and removable grinding/welding shields, since mine is going to remain in this spot the way my space is "organized", and I use the term loosely.


----------



## coherent (May 9, 2019)

I have the same table and like it. The cross bars work great for storing clamps. Only problem is it's a great "catch all" to set stuff on so usually covered with junk. Also bought one of their welding positioners in kit form. I got the positioner mostly for tig. I converted it to a motorized version by adding a dc gear motor, pwm speed controller and a three jaw chuck. Heavy parts with good fit and assembly.


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2019)

Another flat surface to put things on as you walk by.


----------



## jbolt (May 9, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I saw that, You did a fantastic job. How are you liking it?
> 
> Since posting earlier I pulled the trigger. Got an email from them because I had everything in the cart. They took an additional $60 off.I couldnt say no.


Table is great. I would have one of the larger fablBock tables  if I had the room. The kit took longer than advertised to put together and get flat but is good and solid once welded up.


----------



## fixit (May 10, 2019)

looks good, sure beats my 4-foot section of 1-inch bar grating


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 10, 2019)

coherent said:


> I have the same table and like it. The cross bars work great for storing clamps. Only problem is it's a great "catch all" to set stuff on so usually covered with junk.



The infamous flat surface syndrome....


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

I received my table yesterday. My top is more the n crowned. 3/4 along the length and 3/8 with the width. Also all of the ribs are crowned in the same direction as the top. 

There video clams that the slight crown should face up away from the ribs. And the clamps should pull it down flat to the ribs. My top is like a bowl. I can’t see it being even remotely flat. Especially since the ribs are all crown wither the top. I emailed them this morning with these pics. 

What is everyone’s opinion? Am I nuts or is there a problem?


----------



## coherent (May 22, 2019)

MIne was definitely flat and once welded a straight edge test showed absolutely no bow or cup. Curious what they say once they see your photos. I wouldn't be surprised if they sent you a replacement table. I found their customer support to be top notch.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

coherent said:


> MIne was definitely flat and once welded a straight edge test showed absolutely no bow or cup. Curious what they say once they see your photos. I wouldn't be surprised if they sent you a replacement table. I found their customer support to be top notch.



Thanks. Yes I have read that they are a stand up company. That is another reason I made the purchase. Its just a hassle.


----------



## jbolt (May 22, 2019)

Mine was like yours. Using some clamping and blocking gymnastics I was able to get it welded up flat. Kind of a pain but it only took a few hours so worth the effort vs dealing with a return.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

jbolt said:


> Mine was like yours. Using some clamping and blocking gymnastics I was able to get it welded up flat. Kind of a pain but it only took a few hours so worth the effort vs dealing with a return.



Your ribs where bent also?


----------



## jbolt (May 22, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Your ribs where bent also?


Yup. 

I tried flipping the top so the crown was down and the ribs up then clamping it together but the top won the battle over the ribs. After fussing around for an hour with different ideas I finally ended up using three or four pieces of 1/4" wall 2" x 2" steel tubing under the top and ribs assembled together.  Strategically blocking between the 2x tubing and table I was able to pull it flat using U-bolts through the top around the tubing. Once flat I tacked and welded as much as I could get to before removing the clamps and tube steel. Once welded it is amazingly stiff.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

jbolt said:


> Yup.
> 
> I tried flipping the top so the crown was down and the ribs up then clamping it together but the top won the battle over the ribs. After fussing around for an hour with different ideas I finally ended up using three or four pieces of 1/4" wall 2" x 2" steel tubing under the top and ribs assembled together.  Strategically blocking between the 2x tubing and table I was able to pull it flat using U-bolts through the top around the tubing. Once flat I tacked and welded as much as I could get to before removing the clamps and tube steel. Once welded it is amazingly stiff.



Glad it worked out for you. 
There no way in hell I'm going through that. Its not what I paid into. Still Haven't heard back from them.


----------



## jbolt (May 22, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Glad it worked out for you.
> There no way in hell I'm going through that. Its not what I paid into. Still Haven't heard back from them.


I get it. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

Certiflate clams this is normal. They are sending me new ribs. I replied to them. If this excessive warping is normal then they should use a top like the one I received in there video. I based my purchase a great deal on the assembly video on there website.


----------



## stioc (May 22, 2019)

Are you guys finding the Certiflat holed tops a definite plus vs. solid tops? I can't decide because while clamping is easier but dropping small parts (nuts, bolts, torch collets etc) through would be a pain.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 22, 2019)

Based on what I received. I would not buy again. I would have gone with my original plan. Get a piece of 1/2 plate 36x48 and the material to frame the legs.


----------



## stioc (May 22, 2019)

Bummer about your experience man, hopefully it'll get squared away and you'll be happy with your purchase. I think ideally one would have two tables; a fixture table and a solid top for different applications. Problem for a hobbyist is storing 20lbs of stuff in a 5lbs bag.


----------



## jbolt (May 22, 2019)

stioc said:


> Are you guys finding the Certiflat holed tops a definite plus vs. solid tops? I can't decide because while clamping is easier but dropping small parts (nuts, bolts, torch collets etc) through would be a pain.


I lose more things rolling off the edge or knocking things off when I get too much crap on a small table than through the holes. Holes are nice for clamping and mounting fixtures to. I only have space in my shop for a small table folded up so I do my welding outside. With that limitation the top with holes is a good compromise. 

If I had room I would get one of the FabBlock tables that have the sides with holes. If money (and space) were no object I would have a cast iron platen table.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (May 23, 2019)

Buyer be ware. After some back and forth they are sending new ribs that's it. They claim it will flatten out. I was told that the material handles the heat from the laser different from batch to batch. I said there video should reflect a worse case scenario not a best. I bast my purchase largely of there assembly video.  

So either you get lucky and get a top that is reasonably flat. Or you get a potato chip. I would not buy again.


----------



## P T Schram (May 24, 2019)

I have a 24X36 all clamped up ready to be tigged

I no sooner got it than I got a job in a job shop and between that job and trying to get Land Rovers out of the ship, there it sits next to my 320ABP

Worse yet, I’m looking to buy a FabWong to use as a fixture for block machining

Yeah, the struggle is real, first one isn’t welded and I’m buying another, at least I can Blanchard grind it once I finally weld one together


----------



## Rafa (Aug 5, 2020)

Good morning, how are you? I'm trying to assemble a kit like this. Would anyone have a copy of the assembly manual to send me? Thank you!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2020)

Mine was done some time ago, and I don't remember where they went. If you Google   certiflat instructions    2 Youtube videos pop up


----------

